# Casket Grill



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

My husband owns a BBQ grill sales/repair business. A couple of years ago a man who works at a funeral home contacted him and asked if he could turn a stainless steel casket into a bbq grill. With the help of a fabrication shop, he was able to do it, and it came out really cool. I would love to have one of these for my Halloween parties! What I would really like is to have a couple that I could rent out for Halloween parties


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is freaking awesome. Beats the heck outta the old Weber.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

wouldnt that be cool along with the coffin bar! that many on this forum have made and then you could sit down on your coffin couch to eat and drink! LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Ha Wow that's badass!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

your husband has just become my new hero!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

It looks like you have a winner there.

That's awesome.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG that's awesome! I wonder how much it would cost to do that. Minus the cost of a casket. Hrm.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Coolest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Mr Ghoul (Aug 2, 2010)

That truely is a great and original idea.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The only word I can come up with is just WOW!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

That is totally awesome....!!!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

You have fans - he may have a new biz on his hands there! haha. Custom coffin bbq creation. He could totally sell them to party rental companies.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

That would be a cool biz! Unfortunately I think it would only be profitable if he was able to do the metal fabrication himself. It was a VERY expensive undertaking (pun intended  ) I want to say it was between $2500-$3000 and the customer provided the casket. Between the fabrication, all the grill burners, valves, cooking grids, etc. it added up fast. Which is why it would be neat to have a rental or two, most people can't afford to spend that and have their own. I'm sure the casket itself probably cost a fortune. I'm glad you are all enjoying the pics!


----------



## tank.1007 (Jul 25, 2010)

THAT'S AWESOME!!!! I want one for my halloween party now


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Scarebear said:


> That would be a cool biz! Unfortunately I think it would only be profitable if he was able to do the metal fabrication himself. It was a VERY expensive undertaking (pun intended  ) I want to say it was between $2500-$3000 and the customer provided the casket. Between the fabrication, all the grill burners, valves, cooking grids, etc. it added up fast. Which is why it would be neat to have a rental or two, most people can't afford to spend that and have their own. I'm sure the casket itself probably cost a fortune. I'm glad you are all enjoying the pics!



*Hallow and this is just the BEST idea yet for a Halloween Cook-out Party!!
Now that you have posted it - I bet some crafty HF member will find a way to adapt and make one for less. Hopefully ... otherwise, I'm starting to save up for mine!! Hee hee*


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Now that's just too cool.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

that would be awesome, with coffin bar, casket couch, coffin chair, coffin table, coffin pool table....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Just when I thought I"d seen everything on this forum lol That's great!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats amazing! I love it! I have 3 casket and could make one into a BBQ but would need a definite inner support system to pull this off! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

HAAAA! Thats SMOKING!

before you light it up. you need a corpse dummy during an "open viewing".


----------

